# Mysterious billowing sea creature



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there is a video

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-oceans-surface-camera-attached-oil-rig.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Can you image if you are snorkeling and then you see this thing...What would you do?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^I would probably think it was a garbage bag or something LOL


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> ^I would probably think it was a garbage bag or something LOL


lol I would hope to be invisible


----------

